# 1st trip in our new Aviano!



## 118111 (Nov 10, 2008)

Just came back from our 1st trip in our new Aviano 675g!

Seemed pretty wonderful BUT there were snags! We headed off towards North Lakes junctn 40 off the M6 and headed for Ullswater and we found a bay beside the lake for the night which was great!

The heating system was lovely but it stayed on constant rather than getting to temp and shutting off. Also the aerial had to be on for the central heating to work, the alarm cat 1 for some reason in our Lunar we had you could arm it while inside for the night but for some reason this wouldn't alarm except from outside which is no good for pets or us inside for the night.

Though this is supposed to be the same alarm system they fitted on our Lunar.

Also we had an aerial fitted by them and all they left was a bare wire.

Aside from these snags which they will be sorting out tomorrow for us I loved the new van and it worked far better than the Lunar, at least so far.

The lakes were amazing, we found another wild camping site upon leaving Windermere and woke up to a lovely misty lake view with fisherman in a boat.

The dogs enjoyed themselves and so did we regardless of snags and can't wait to go on our next trip!

Problem came when we tried to put it on the drive and had to take the gates off so will need to pay someone to widen the gates but well worth it.

Though after the gates were off hubby backed in up in reverse up the hill of a drive and no judder YAYYYYY guess we managed to beat the fiat judder problem.

Whew! Now for some port in front of the fire......


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

I am please you seem to have a lot less problems with this van than your last one. Hopefully all you problems will be same with it and the enjoyment will be large. 

Richard... 

Or and I am jealous that you have just had a nice few days in the lakes and I am busy at work


----------

